
Is the hot hand fallacy a fallacy? - nicknash
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2015/10/12/is-the-hot-hand-fallacy-a-fallacy/
======
ccvannorman
TLDR: If the process is purely mathematical chance such as dice rolling, hot
hand fallacy holds. If the process takes into account the actor's state, such
as being more confident or focused during a winning streak or because of
consecutive wins, the hot hand fallacy does not apply.

------
jmatthews
The hot hand fallacy ignores the entire concept of flow which is well studied,
reproducible,and not very controversial.

